# I finally got my driver's license!!!



## rcapo89

:boogie :boogie :boogie 
I was nervous waiting for my turn... My legs were shaking and heart beating rapidly, but I overcame my fear and passed the driver's exam!


----------



## polardude18

Yay that's awesome.


----------



## shadowmask

AWESOME!!! :boogie :clap :boogie

I knew you could do it. Was it easier than you expected? (aside from the anxiety)


----------



## illlaymedown

Great job  I remember how nervous I was when I had to do the actual driving test with the woman driving with....hated that, but when it was over I felt great. I did it when I was younger due to all the familial pressure though. I still dislike driving, but I do it.


----------



## TorLin

WOOT !
congrates to you.

where you gonna drive to first ?


----------



## rcapo89

shadowmask said:


> AWESOME!!! :boogie :clap :boogie
> 
> I knew you could do it. Was it easier than you expected? (aside from the anxiety)


Yeah it was easier than I imagined! It was almost impossible not to pass. :lol
I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## HTF

way to go!


----------



## rcapo89

htf said:


> way to go!


Thanks!


----------



## Keith

Awesome job man


----------



## IllusionalFate

Congrats!  I also recently got my driver's license and it's great to finally get that over with.


----------



## Catlover4100

Good for you! I just got my license about a month ago. Even though I took 1mg of Xanax before the test, I was SO anxious. I started out making _really_ stupid mistakes, but I managed to pull it together to pass.


----------



## rcapo89

IllusionalFate said:


> Congrats!  I also recently got my driver's license and it's great to finally get that over with.


:ditto


----------



## rcapo89

*high five* all my fellow SA'ers! :high5


----------



## odd_one_out

:high5


----------



## Neptunus

That's great! You're gonna love the freedom!!!


----------



## Annie K

That's awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## millenniumman75

rcapo89 said:


> :boogie :boogie :boogie
> I was nervous waiting for my turn... My legs were shaking and heart beating rapidly, but I overcame my fear and passed the driver's exam!


I already gave you your three boogies - that is all SAS law allows for me to give. :lol


----------



## scorp1966

Congrats! That's great.


----------



## nerozone84

Congrats Man!!


----------



## rcapo89

Annie K said:


> That's awesome! Congrats!!





scorp1966 said:


> Congrats! That's great.





nerozone84 said:


> Congrats Man!!





chunkylover53 said:


> Well done!!


Thanks everyone for your kind words and encouragement. I am so happy I can hardly contain myself!!! I haven't been this happy in a long time.


----------



## rcapo89

By the way my Dad is planning on buying me a "clunker".
No BMW for me. :no


----------



## ecotec83

Congrats. It may not be a BMW but it should still shine up nice with a bit of wax. You'll love the freedom too.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Hey, congratulations! 
I've been putting off getting my driver's licence for 6 years now. Partly because of my severe epilepsy, but _mainly_ because I'm so nervous.


----------



## rcapo89

Miss Meggie said:


> Hey, congratulations!
> I've been putting off getting my driver's licence for 6 years now. Partly because of my severe epilepsy, but _mainly_ because I'm so nervous.


After getting my driver's permit, I procrastinated getting my license for two years because of sheer dread. But trust me its not as nerve racking as you think. 
Have you ever attempted getting your license?


----------



## rcapo89

ecotec83 said:


> Congrats. It may not be a BMW but it should still shine up nice with a bit of wax. You'll love the freedom too.


Alas I can't be too picky. :roll
I should be grateful just having a car.


----------



## ecotec83

rcapo89 said:


> Alas I can't be too picky. :roll
> I should be grateful just having a car.


Sometimes your first car is the best one. I had an old 92 Saturn Sl2 and it was 200% better than my 04 Cavalier in almost every way. Miss that old car so much and it's funky electric seatbelts.


----------



## rcapo89

ecotec83 said:


> Sometimes your first car is the best one. I had an old 92 Saturn Sl2 and it was 200% better than my 04 Cavalier in almost every way. Miss that old car so much and it's funky electric seatbelts.


ELECTRIC SEAT BELTS!? :shock Can you elaborate? opcorn


----------



## ecotec83

rcapo89 said:


> ELECTRIC SEAT BELTS!? :shock Can you elaborate? opcorn


The car looked the same as this one undersellall.com/images/lg_711-saturn.jpg

It had a setup similar to a normal belt but the lap portion you had to clip manually. There was a rail along the door frame above the window that the shoulder belt would slide in. Once you got in the car and turned the ignition to the on position the shoulder belt would slide towards you and lock into place around your shoulders. When you open the door to get out the belt would retract back toward the steering wheel. It was a neat system used before airbags to ensure you had at least one belt on while driving. The car also had a neat switch for sport mode to make it shift at a higher rpm. Had a lot of people laugh at my car but i was fast and drove like a dream.
Heres the best pic i could find of the passive restraint 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_seat_belts


----------



## Miss Meggie

rcapo89 said:


> After getting my driver's permit, I procrastinated getting my license for two years because of sheer dread. But trust me its not as nerve racking as you think.
> Have you ever attempted getting your license?


I had a date set for a driver's test a few years ago. But I was really nervous to actually _drive_, so I didn't ever practice driving. So when the test date was, like, a week away, I made my mom call (because I get nervous using the telephone) the DMV and cancel the test.


----------



## rcapo89

Miss Meggie said:


> I had a date set for a driver's test a few years ago. But I was really nervous to actually _drive_, so I didn't ever practice driving. So when the test date was, like, a week away, I made my mom call (because I get nervous using the telephone) the DMV and cancel the test.


Don't ever give up. :squeeze
You WILL pass the test one day. :yes


----------



## Miss Meggie

rcapo89 said:


> Don't ever give up. :squeeze
> You WILL pass the test one day. :yes


Thanks! I just really have to practice. Part of the reason I'm so nervous is because I haven't practised enough. I just get so anxious when I get behind the wheel (even if I'm not actually _driving_) that I freeze up.


----------



## Alys

Congratulations! :yay I wish I had mine, I've had my permit for over a year now...


----------



## Miss Meggie

I always thought my fear of driving was just another "wrong" thing about me. I've never known anyone else who was afraid to drive.
But since I've been visiting this site and watching Creepy Tim's videos on youtube, I've realised that I'm not alone. I never associated my fear of driving with social anxiety...
(By the way, if you've never watched Creepy Tim's videos on youtube, you should. They're called "Social Anxiety Disorder and Me" and they're vlogs that he's made over the last year and a half or so following his CBT and progress.)


----------



## rcapo89

Here is my driver's license photo of me...  I apologize for the poor quality but I'm using my webcam.


----------



## shadowmask

rcapo89 said:


> Here is my driver's license photo of me...  I apologize for the poor quality but I'm using my webcam.


Wow, that's actually a great pic! Most people's license photos are embarrassing at best, but yours seems to be an exception.


----------



## paradox002

Congratulations man :clap now you need a dope ride and all the girls are yours :yes


----------



## rcapo89

shadowmask said:


> Wow, that's actually a great pic! Most people's license photos are embarrassing at best, but yours seems to be an exception.


Thanks Brandon!


----------



## rcapo89

paradox002 said:


> Congratulations man :clap now you need a dope ride and all the girls are yours :yes


I can only hope... 8)


----------



## Miss Meggie

shadowmask said:


> Wow, that's actually a great pic! Most people's license photos are embarrassing at best, but yours seems to be an exception.


I agree. You look pretty good in that picture!


----------



## rcapo89

Miss Meggie said:


> I agree. You look pretty good in that picture!


Wow thanks... :blush


----------



## Miss Meggie

rcapo89 said:


> Wow thanks... :blush


You are most certainly welcome... :yes


----------



## illlaymedown

Miss Meggie said:


> I always thought my fear of driving was just another "wrong" thing about me. I've never known anyone else who was afraid to drive.
> But since I've been visiting this site and watching Creepy Tim's videos on youtube, I've realised that I'm not alone. I never associated my fear of driving with social anxiety...
> (By the way, if you've never watched Creepy Tim's videos on youtube, you should. They're called "Social Anxiety Disorder and Me" and they're vlogs that he's made over the last year and a half or so following his CBT and progress.)


I always felt really stupid before I heard of SA for all my irrational fears, but the driving one almost was the most embarassing. Now that I know it's a disorder many have, I feel less self-concious about such things. I always get really freaked out when someone is behind me and can't stop looking in the mirror at them. It is so silly I know, but SA makes me worry about what they're thinking of me, how I'm driving, and I feel really embarassed if they pass me for some reason. I hate driving, but the test really wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be and you'll feel great after you get it done and over with.


----------



## Shadyman

One thing I still have to do..but I still haven't even driven a car yet..I know lame.

Good job to the OP


----------



## Miss Meggie

Hey, thanks, ilaymedown. I've been thinking about trying to get a bit of driving practice in and maybe go try for my licence. Only problem now is that I'm away at school, without a car (obviously) or any friends to help me, and don't have any time for much other than class and homework.



Shadyman said:


> One thing I still have to do..but I still haven't even driven a car yet..I know lame.
> 
> Good job to the OP


Don't worry, I've only driven a handful of times. And always, like, a mile from the grocery store to my house with my mother in the car. We may both be lame, but at least we're lame together! (OK, so that doesn't sound very supportive, but it was meant with the best of intentions... )


----------



## Shadyman

Hehe..but really it sucks never even driving a car! I am on the verge of just taking my moms car keys and just driving off, but thats a bad idea.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Shadyman said:


> Hehe..but really it sucks never even driving a car! I am on the verge of just taking my moms car keys and just driving off, but thats a bad idea.


Sometimes I feel the same way, that I'd just like to get in the car and drive, even if it's only 5 miles. Just to do it. 
Sometimes, I want to ask my mom or boyfriend if I can drive for a little bit. And then I get really nervous and decide not to do it.


----------



## illlaymedown

Shadyman said:


> Hehe..but really it sucks never even driving a car! I am on the verge of just taking my moms car keys and just driving off, but thats a bad idea.


Why haven't you driven before? Your parents haven't let you or is it just SA? The biggest reason I got my license when I was 16 was the constant pressure from my mom mainly. My cousin is 3 months younger than me and had already gotten hers and was learning to drive with her parents and my mom kept nagging me about it. They got me a car afterwards, but it broke down and I just recently got a new car that was my cousin's ironically and still can't drive it.... :cry *sigh* If it had insurance and was fixed I'd drive it though...it's really not so bad once you do it enough. :no


----------



## scarpia

I was 30 before I drove.


----------



## photofreak

thats awesome! congrats!! I'll be getting mine soon but i gotta work on my parking cuz i can't park for crap! lol


----------

